# Only one side works Daytime Run Lights



## rmdivito (Aug 22, 2014)

Right side only works with the DRL while both lights work with low/high beams turned on.

Was told this is NOT a bulb issue but a wiring or module problem. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction for possible fixes of this problem.

Many thanks, rob


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Did you try to switch the bulbs? If you have, try tracing the wires to see if any bare wire is exposed. Any broken insulation on the wires can cause a fault or malfunction.


----------

